# Breeders...here's something to strive for:



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/heartkun.asp

WOW! Can you imagine 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's kinda cool........:becky:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow that is really interesting....you think it is true...that is too perfect!!!!! The puppy is really cute!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe its REAL. I got an email about it so looked it up in Snopes. haha.

I'd keep the puppy too! I bet nobody believes it was born that way

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, that is remarkable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so amazing! It's incredible how things like that just happen. I've posted this picture here before, but here's my cat, Mickey Mouse. He has Mickey Mouse ears (they're PERFECT) on his side. We're always saying that we need to get his picture to Disney.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina,

That is TOO cute, you need to get that picture to Disney!  Heck, Mickey Modeling might be lucrative and FUN! 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is cool! Being an airbrush artist, I am a tad bit skeptical.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my how cute is that. I love micky mouse too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those are just too cute!!
Lina - what are you waiting for???? You might get a free trip to Disney with the cat & Kubrick!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is really neat!!!! i would definalty send that to Disney!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- My previous Hav, Panda, had the Mickey Mouse ears too! They were on her rear back. People used to always comment on them and were about the same size as your kitty's Mickey Mouse ears. I wish I had taken a picture. :doh: What a perfect name for your cat!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, you definitely should have taken a picture of Panda's Mickey Mouse ears! That would have been something to see. 

It would be great if I could get a free trip to Disneyland, Laurie! Mickey Mouse (the cat) could become their new mascot. LOL.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww that is so cool! So neat


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, Mickey and a heart. Toooooo cute!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> This is cool! Being an airbrush artist, I am a tad bit skeptical.


How neat. I used to do a lot of airbrushing on shirt and fingernails. When I started blowing my nose and got colors, I hung up my brush LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kara,
Thanks for sending that link. How cool is that! Not sure how to make that happen on my dogs though! LOLOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Kara,
> Thanks for sending that link. How cool is that! Not sure how to make that happen on my dogs though! LOLOL


Amazing! I received that on an email and had to check w/ snopes to see if it was BS. LOL, I think anyone that figures out how to breed markings like that...has a magic wand, too! AND..heck, I'd like that breeder to buy my lottery tickets from now on! ound:

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, funny that you posted this. I just saw photos of a black & white male Hav puppy with a heart on his side when he was born. Now he is 10 (or maybe 11) weeks old and it isn't so obvious because of hair growing out and distorting it. It was the only way we could tell him apart from his littermate sister who had similar markings, but she didn't have that distinct heart. I'll have to see if I can get the breeder to share one of his photos.

My Martha had a large Mickey Mouse outline on her back when she was born, so the breeder temporarily named her Minnie. Unfortunately, none of her baby pictures show it very clearly.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina, I love the photo of your kitty's mickey mouse markings! So cute!

Jeanne, I'd love to see a photo of your Panda. Did you name her that because she had markings similar to a Panda? I often think that Lincoln looks like a little panda bear....especially when he's curled up to do his business. Oops, I hope that wasn't too graphic!!


----------

